# Oh geez, I think I'm an idiot...



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I'm sitting here wondering if I got scammed on Ebay. Can one of the Fortis gurus tell me if part number "625.22.141.1" is a valid Fortis part number for the Spacematic Chronograph?

I was expecting to get 625.22.11M, but received the above. The guy also sent the box, bracelet, warranty card, etc seperate from the watch body for "security reasons" and to "save me on tax". It sounds like total *BS* to me, but I wanted to check with the experts.

Here are links to the watch:

<EDIT - First Image removed>

http://images31.fotki.com/v1093/photos/3/37518/2452521/IMG_0671-vi.jpg

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks legit.

The Fortis ref. # is a jungle so its hard to tell, but a Google search on 625.22.141 comes up with a few pages and all with a Fortis Spacematic Chrono in some way. Could it be a previous ref. # for the 625.22.11M?

But why send the bracelet in a different shipment, have you got that and the box/warranty card?


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

No idea dohmer...it came from Malaysia to the US so maybe there is some issue there I'm unaware of?

I have a tracking number for the box and warranty card coming separately. This was supposed to be NIB, with an unstamped warranty card.

More, and better, pics:

http://images36.fotki.com/v1160/photos/3/37518/2452521/IMG_0673-vi.jpg

http://images32.fotki.com/v1106/photos/3/37518/2452521/IMG_0672-vi.jpg

http://images32.fotki.com/v1047/photos/3/37518/2452521/IMG_0674-vi.jpg

http://images36.fotki.com/v1161/photos/3/37518/2452521/IMG_0675-vi.jpg


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

I no expert but I wouldn't be that worried. The Fortis fakes are really bad. Not sure if the Spacematic even been copied.

I bet some real experts will view this thread and comment later on today. ;-)


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

dohmer said:


> I no expert but I wouldn't be that worried. The Fortis fakes are really bad. Not sure if the Spacematic even been copied.
> 
> I bet some real experts will view this thread and comment later on today. ;-)


Thanks man, I hope you're right. I'm pretty upset about this because it is the first nice watch I've ever bought for myself.

The other issue that is disturbing is that it was opened in customs and when they placed it back in the box it was not secured to the side as it had been prior. So basically it was flying around in there with some bubble wrap on it. Anything to worry about there? It appears to work fine.

I dunno, was just expecting to get the box, open it, see the watch, cue the music, etc. ; ) Instead I get it and freak out!


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

I hear you! I guess it's fine as long all functions working as supposed to. Set the time and check accuracy, its not normal with a couple minutes off after a hour or two. 

Please take some wrist shots after receiving the bracelet!!


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

dohmer said:


> I hear you! I guess it's fine as long all functions working as supposed to. Set the time and check accuracy, its not normal with a couple minutes off after a hour or two.
> 
> Please take some wrist shots after receiving the bracelet!!


So I unscrewed the crown and pulled it out one position - that adjusts the date. How do I adjust the time? Heh, I was hoping to have the manual with it to explain it to me - like I said I'm a noob : )


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Try pulling the crown out one more position. Don't change the date between 21.00 and 03.00. Change to a safe time before setting the date.


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks - that did it...monitoring now to see if it is keeping good time. Thanks for all the help! There isn't a post on here that explains all about chronos is there? I couldn't find it - like winding, setting, etc? If you don't have a link handy, I'll do more digging.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry, nothing that I know of.


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

No problem - I think I have everything figured out.

Unscrew counter clockwise to first position - it can be wound here.
Pop out to second position - date
Pop out to third - time
To screw back down - push back to first position, then push in and rotate counter-clockwise then clockwise to make sure you don't cross-thread.

It kept good time for the last hour, so hopefully that will be the case for the next 24. I'm still at a loss about the whole shipping fiasco, but it's the middle of the night in Malaysia, so I would expect to hear from the seller late tonight my time; early his.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

hi Chris,
to answer all of your questions...

that watch is the REAL deal!!!
I had the same exact model before and loved it.
The numbers between the lugs is the serial number and its in the correct 4 digit set.

As for the numbers on the case-back... 625.22.141.1
625 represents the model/series of watch
22 represents the finish (on yours its bead-blasted)
141 represents the type of movement
1... that one escapes me right now. 

as for what you ordered, 625.22.11M
pretty much the same as above...
625 is model/series
22 is finish
11 is the style of the dial
M is for 'metal' attachment (ie- bracelet)

hope that helps?

that sure is a beauty and mine was one of my favorites but it got too
small for me as I realized I need to be wearing a 43mm case and up.

Congrats on your first 'real' watch purchase and for making it a Fortis.

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

cuckoo4watches said:


> hi Chris,
> to answer all of your questions...
> 
> that watch is the REAL deal!!!
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply man! So the 141 movement = ETA 7750 right?

Yah I love it and it appears to be keeping very accurate time thus far, just pissed I have to wait for my bracelet until next Monday or Tuesday! ; )


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

yes, 141 would/should represent that it has a Valjoux 7750.
I think they were still Valjoux at that time. ;-)


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

Great - thanks again man!


----------



## Checkmarks (Jan 3, 2008)

*A reasonable reason for seperation of watch and bracelet*

Seems there may be a thief or two at the Customs. To steal an entire watch would be nice. Just to get the face not so nice. Probally would have to order a bracelet and then you get caught. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you figured everything out with your Fortis, please post some pics when it arrives. |>


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

J.D. said:


> Welcome! Glad you figured everything out with your Fortis, please post some pics when it arrives. |>


Thanks - bracelet should be here tomorrow if I can meet the delivery guy. Will take pics then. Already looking for a leather band as well - if anyone has any recommendations. I'm going to do some searching now....thinking black leather; maybe crocodile : )


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

dohmer said:


> I hear you! I guess it's fine as long all functions working as supposed to. Set the time and check accuracy, its not normal with a couple minutes off after a hour or two.
> 
> Please take some wrist shots after receiving the bracelet!!


As requested:



















My wrist is 7.25" for reference.

If anyone is ever in Pittsburgh, Henne jewelers adjusted it at no charge. I think they were hoping I'd pickup a Rolex while I waited ; ) Very nice people.

I'm really happy with the watch, it is exactly what I wanted in almost every way : )


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

What a nice watch that is. Congrats! :-!


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice looking Spacematic, don't see those too often. Enjoy! :-!

Used to live in the 'burgh myself during college. Oakland, Shadyside, Friendship, even Dormont. Cool town.


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks gents. 

JD - that sounds like your typical list of locations as you move through college in Pittsburgh...I've spent a lot of time hanging out in all of them, although I went to college out of town. I like Pittsburgh a lot; I'll probably be here for quite a while if things keep going the way they have been...


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

that's a really nice looking watch !

how much did u pay for it ?


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

beebox said:


> that's a really nice looking watch !
> 
> how much did u pay for it ?


Thanks!

It was $1250 shipped. From what I understand, they went for about $1600 when they were still being produced. Is that correct Fortis gurus?


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

hey Chris,

as for the $1600 price on the Spacematic Chrono on bracelet, that would have been
considered a heck of a deal and a really good discount.

that watch was, if I recall correctly, $2300.

nice job on getting that one!
-Steve


----------



## singletrack (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks man! Yah I lucked out. Just a quick update on accuracy - it runs about 20 seconds behind after 7 days...so under 3 seconds slow per day - pretty accurate!


----------



## Tuck (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I've just got myself a Spacematic Chronograph 625.22.141.1 (metal bracelet) a couple of months back. Absolutely loving it!!

However, after reading the posts on this forum and seeing Chris' watch which has the same serial number as mine, I'm actually quite worried right now.

You see, Chris' watch has numeric dial whereas mine looks exactly exactly like (*625.22.31 L 01* p/s minus the leather strap as mine is on a ss bracelet) , *in other words, without the numeric dial*. Now, if my watch has the same serial as Chris', shouldn't they be of the same mould and look? 

Now, it's quite perplexing to see Chris' model on Fortis' official website bearing the model ref: 625.22.11 M when indeed ours is engraved with 625.22.141.1 (and even mine and his looks different!)

I know mine's on a Valjoux 7750 and I'm sure Chris' one is as well.

Anybody can shed some light on this? Oh, by the way, I bought this in a local distributor's clearance in Malaysia as well.

Good day!


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Tuck said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've just got myself a Spacematic Chronograph 625.22.141.1 (metal bracelet) a couple of months back. Absolutely loving it!!
> 
> ...


Are you sure you got the same serial number? I think you are reffering to ref. number. And don't worry, the Fortis Ref. number is a true mess!

Btw, welcome to the forum, please post some pictures!


----------

